# Second-Row Bucket seat problem



## tuningd (Jul 22, 2013)

I let some one else use my van and some how now one of the second row bucket seats will not fold forward or back. does any one know how I can fix this?

Thank you
Dale Burmeister


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

Although doubtful but not impossible, they could have taken the seats out and put them in the incorrect spaces (swapped -- left for right, etc.) or just possibly the one that doesn't move is jammed. Both of the captain's chair seats can be totally taken out by flipping them forward and then pulling on a release bar but if its not moving at all it sounds like the seat is jammed --- the best bet would be to (from the back) reach under the seat and pull on the release bar to see if you can free it up. The seats are fairly heavy to remove but one that won't recline, etc. sounds like its just jammed.


----------



## FCAJump (May 30, 2012)

*Second-Row Bucket seat problem - bump?*

Dale,

I've got the same thing going on with my '09 Routan... did you ever figure it out?

JW


----------



## Joemz9 (Jul 31, 2015)

Same boat here. Mine will go back but not forward!


----------

